# ??Has anyone heard from Kristy re: rehoming "puppy"



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

*I've PM'd Kristy re the possibility of my taking "puppy", but haven't heard back from her. I know several of us were seriously interested. I'd hate to see this dog go through Hav Rescue (i.e. at least two more homes) when she could go directly to one of us and a guaranteed good home that would meet her needs. I'm very concerned about this sweet little dog. If someone else on the Forum is taking her , or knows anything, please PM me so I can stop worrying about her so much. *


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm wondering about Puppy and wondering whatever happened with Poochini too.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I offered to take this girl too----in fact drive to pick her up. My understanding however is that Kristy doesn't get to decide where puppy goes--the original owner does.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I just pray with all my heart and soul that this puppy with so much potential doesn't end up in a shelter.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes me too---I know I could help this pup and turn her life around and she would flourish here.

It would break my heart to have her go into a shelter.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I understand that this isn't Kristy's decision but I don't understand why she won't get back to all of you and at least forward your messages to the original owner. It doesn't seem like she is doing that, and I don't understand that at all. I don't blame her for not keeping Puppy but I'm pretty sure that if she were to tell the original owners that she had people lined up waiting to take her that they would listen to her. Perhaps I'm mistaken, though.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

my son,daughter and husband have a possible name for her........


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Lina, you are so right. But I think Kristy has perhaps had enough of all of us (i.e. the Hav "nuts") , however, and won't be back. She seemed totally overwhelmed and feeling judged. 

Julie, that was good of you to offer as well. Geri hasn't weighed in yet & she was very interested. Maybe she is taking her. I hope so.

Kristy, if you should read this, please let us know about puppy's fate. We all want to help you and the owners.

Julie, my name for her is Daisy (the name Kristy's husband had picked for her). She looked like a little flower to me. Sigh, well, we can fantasize. . .


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

I noticed that she was on here this morning around 7:00am
I hope she will forward your messages on to the owners. That baby does deserve to have her forever home Have you guys also e-mailed her instead of the PM? Just a thought, not that she would answer that either. I just hope we get to hear of a great out come for this little girl.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Oh, good, Heather. That's great. Thanks for letting us know. Then at least she is getting our PM's.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I can't speak for Kristy and I have not heard from her. But my take on this is that perhaps she had not been a member of the forum long enough to truly feel it as the wonderful community that it is and not just some on-line entity-- where you can keep your anonymity. I remember the first time I saw a post like "such and such where are you?" I thought it was kind of funny but nice that every one was looking out for each other. 

So she may have felt that this was an intrusion from a bunch of people she doesn't know from Adam. 

Kristy, if you are reading this--- we are a little crazy, but I have found that everyone on here does truly care for each other and were just taking your best interest and Puppy's best interest to heart.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh yes---I agree Missy. We just care......:grouphug: That's it! We can't help ourselves! I didn't judge her at all,and I don't think anyone did. I really don't,but I think she felt that way. It must of been difficult for her as well,with little ones underfoot,a old dog and that whole situation,and then a scared hav puppy to boot. I understand. I think we've all had high hopes and then it didn't feel right or pan out as we had thought it would. She shouldn't feel bad at all. She tried the pup and it just wasn't a good fit for her-that's it.I think it takes alot of courage to admit it isn't a good fit...and move on.I just wish someone on the forum would of been able to talk to her or the owners and place the pup with one of us willing to go the extra mile for her. I hate the idea of being crated for 20 hours a day like she said her former people did.YIKES!She needs to be out of that situation now-yesterday--you know?


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

OK, well not only have I PM'd her, I have just emailed her, not only on my behalf, but on the others who are interested. I really hope one of us gets her, who love and understand Havanese. And I asked her to let us know her fate, in any case.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks Amy.....I'd like to just know she is somewhere where they have the time to work with her because she's going to make someone very happy,even if it isn't me.....

Kristy did post in that thread an answer to everyone inquirying about the pup...


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I was talking with my husband tonight about it----he felt bad for the pup too. I was hoping Kristy would of updated someone.:ear:

Anyone?:ear:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I have not heard anything, and Like Lina dont understand why the offers are not being sent to the "owners" I would assume that if the owner allowed her to foster the pup, then the owner would be thrilled to know that many of us on the forum are willing to take her in. 

Kristy - I hope that you see this and can fill us all in. I am concerned about you (as I know this was very hard for you) as well as for the pup.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I haven't heard anything either and am as worried as the rest of you. I can't help feeling there's a treasure buried inside that sweet puppy that unadulterated love will expose. I so want her to have the life she was born to have, with me . . . or with any of you who I know would shower her with affection. I pray that Kristy will get our messages to the owner. I imagine puppy's owner would be happy she no longer had to deal with the issues of finding her a home anymore and it would be taken care of.

And Kristy, if you come back and visit on any regular basis you'll have to see the genuine concern all these wonderful people have for each other . . . and our chosen breed. God bless them all and especially his sweet innocent puppy.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Maybe we shouldn't assume she isn't talking to them? If they were too busy and didn't realize a puppy needs lots of socialization and training, they might be a little overwhelmed with the idea. Maybe the thought of having someone who saw the puppy online come across country to get the puppy is a little overwhelming.

Hopefully, she will talk to them and they can come up with the solution that is best for puppy.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

ama0722;115376Maybe the thought of having someone who saw the puppy online come across country to get the puppy is a little overwhelming.
[/QUOTE said:


> That's the thing, she'd have to tell her friends about the forum, and well..they'd probably come here and see that thread, and well....
> 
> fill in the blanks from there.
> 
> ...


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

So true Kara--so true.....
I wonder how many of us offered to take her?
Amy,myself,Geri? anyone else?


For us,it would be a drive.My Mom and step Dad live in Illinois and s-Dad is a truck driver. He travels into SE Wisconsin all the time.My oldest son has also offered to go get her.

The more time that goes by though,the more I think our chances diminish....the pup needs a home immediantly,before she gets any older and yesterday was NOT soon enough.You know?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I guess she could always say that yall' were a long lost "Auntie" or "Cousin" or something,

But, since its been a few days without word. Its not looking good that Puppy will go to a forum home OR Rescue  SO very sad. I just worry that puppy will end up in another home that has NO clue about the breed, the breed's needs, etc. and will eventually end up in a shelter. It really breaks my heart.

Kara


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I hope Kristy realizes that we really wanted what was best for the puppy and also for her family. If she wasn't happy with the situation, the puppy would never adjust. We really just wanted to see the puppy in the best home so it could thrive to its full potential as a Havanese. 

I have to say again, that people don't realize what companion dog really means. They don't expect to have to put so much time into this breed. I just hope she convinced the owners and they take our advise on rescue.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I've avoided these threads for the most part because it wasn't Kristy's place to re-home the dog and I'm sure she realized how much everyone cared for her. Kristy probably did tell the owners, but we don't know that for sure. It just feels like there is a bit of pressure being put on Kristy for something she can't control. I know you (general "you") are urging her to communicate to the owners, but maybe she has.

By the way, if the dog did go into rescue, you will probably never know unless you were involved in that situation (fostering the dog, etc.). All rescue information is required to be kept confidential. I have had some involvement with Havanese Rescue and was not able to post about it at the time. That's just the way it works unless things have progressed to a point where the people involved are allowed to give some basic info. Even so, you would probably never know that it was this girl or where she came from. That can't ever be disclosed publicly. 

I hope the best for that girl too. It is possible that she has already been matched to a perfect home.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> I've avoided these threads for the most part because it wasn't Kristy's place to re-home the dog and I'm sure she realized how much everyone cared for her. Kristy probably did tell the owners, but we don't know that for sure. It just feels like there is a bit of pressure being put on Kristy for something she can't control. I know you (general "you") are urging her to communicate to the owners, but maybe she has.
> 
> By the way, if the dog did go into rescue, you will probably never know unless you were involved in that situation (fostering the dog, etc.). All rescue information is required to be kept confidential. I have had some involvement with Havanese Rescue and was not able to post about it at the time. That's just the way it works unless things have progressed to a point where the people involved are allowed to give some basic info. Even so, you would probably never know that it was this girl or where she came from. That can't ever be disclosed publicly.
> 
> ...


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

See, I tend to think she has ALOT of say, these are friends of hers, right? She has the dog in her possession, right? The owners want to rehome it, I'm sure they would be receptive to an alternative suggested by someone they trusted and put the puppy in their hands, Kristy.

I know I'm very analytical and I am always reading between the lines, my ability to do that (usually accurately), I make a living off of. Of course, there is always the possibility she has no say. 

I don't know how much more, I, or anyone here, can reiterate that nobody thinks badly of Kristy for any reason. 

But, if she's not responding to PM's and emails from people interested, then it probably safe to assume she wants no role in suggesting options for puppy.

Suffice it say, this story may have no ending, or atleast none that we will ever know of.  We are all so passionate about our dogs and the breed, I do hope Kristy just sees that and realizes its not about her decision at ALL. We all understand that. Heck, I have 7 kids and a company, I understand 'limits', and I could write the book on it.

Kara


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I found the PUPPY!!!!

Looks like Kristy kept the puppy and is listed her for sale on domesticsale.com for $550

Look down the page, she is the 6th listing.

http://www.domesticsale.com/Classifieds/search/free-havanese-puppies/

Kara


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

OMG Kara, I was just going to post something funny about your 7 kids and knowing your limits but you just stopped me in my tracks.

I sure hope one of you girls grab that phone # and go get puppy.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

IF YOU CALL HER, I might NOT mention you are a member of the forum! 

Wow...this has my HEAD SPINNING!!!!


Kara


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

She also listed here:

http://www.hoobly.com/0/0/545169.html

with a nice update that price is too high and taking offers.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Yes, but if you don't mention the forum, well...

After my post, I went to Craigslist, WI...and then her local newspaper, and then just a random google for her state and havanese for sale and walah!

I am shaking, this bothers me on many levels.

Kara


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Wow, Kara. I am impressed with your investigative skills!

I really hope puppy will find a good forever home. Sigh.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Leeann said:


> She also listed here:
> 
> http://www.hoobly.com/0/0/545169.html
> 
> with a nice update that price is too high and taking offers.


LOSE MONEY ON HER????????????????????????
:frusty:

I'm gonna go throw up now.

K.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

OMG........
Lose money on her???? Kristy got her for free, if I'm not mistaken although I assume she is trying to recoup some of the cash spent on bed, toys, bowls, etc. It appears "puppy" turned into a commodity after all. How very sad.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

:Cry:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

you know, the hoobly ad, does sound sincere to me. If 'Puppy' were free, who knows what nuts would come out of the woodwork. 

This disturbs me because there are so many people here that would give puppy a good home-- but I do think Kristy is doing what she thinks is best for "puppy" she has taken the responsibility of placing her and she did not have to do that.

It would be great if someone with a cool head called her and tried to negotiate for one of the forum members who may want her.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Thumperlove said:


> LOSE MONEY ON HER????????????????????????
> :frusty:
> 
> I'm gonna go throw up now.
> ...


Ditto on that.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

You know, I wish I could agree and presume the best in this situation, but I see right through this. Puppy is "UNspayed" and could end up in a puppy mill in the wrong hands, or BREEDING.

Kara


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Original post removed.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I want to cry for puppy. We have to save her from what could be a nightmare future.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Has anyone PM'd Julie about this? She had offered to drive to pick up Puppy. If she doesn't say she's from the forum then perhaps she can go get her?

This whole thing makes me sick.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I even called Julie . . . no answer, no machine.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

mckennasedona said:


> It gives me a bad feeling too because at least 3 people on the forum offered a home to puppy and I'm sure it wasn't just a case of "give her to me for free or no deal." She could have asked for veterinary and personal references in order to find out what type of home each offered. I hope she at least requires the buyers to spay puppy.


Hmmm...but why would she specifically advertise her as "unspayed?" Almost sounds like that's one of the features she's using to advertise the puppy. So, just my opinion, but I doubt she'll be requiring spaying as a condition of sale.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

trueblue said:


> Hmmm...but why would she specifically advertise her as "unspayed?" Almost sounds like that's one of the features she's using to advertise the puppy. So, just my opinion, but I doubt she'll be requiring spaying as a condition of sale.


That was my initial impression. So far, my instincts are dead on this week.



Kara


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I just PM'd Julie. Hopefully she will get it soon.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Am I missing something or how do we know for sure this is Kristy's dog?


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Amanda, the name on the listing is Kristy, the dog is 5 months old, shy and lives in SE Wisconsin. It all fits, I think.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Amanda, It just all fits. Same location, same age, same sex, unspayed, same coloring.

Even the way she spells her name is the same. How many Kristy's can there be in SE Wisconsin with an unspayed 5 month old black/white female? It has to be the same dog.

Kara


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

wow


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Oh i didn't see her name but then again I couldn't get my contacts in today :brick:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Kara~ Did you contact Diane? She posted she knows some folks in WI.


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

Although I've never been involved in anything like this, I have no doubt that I would definitely identify myself as part of The Forum. 

We're all proud of the caring and integrity here, and chances are that WHOEVER is selling that puppy would eventually find out anyway. Given a little more time, Kristy might have come to see that people on this Forum stand behind their words, and that the offers of help are genuine!

I think that one of the most special parts of The Forum is that people do demonstrate the compassion and love we have for dogs. Now, THAT'S a selling point!

(I didn't Post this to be contentious, but just to let you guys know that I'm proud to be a part of all this)!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Leslie said:


> Kara~ Did you contact Diane? She posted she knows some folks in WI.


I just sent Diane all the info, even the exact location of puppy.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks, Leeann. Maybe Diane knows someone that can help.

I agree, I think we should all be proud to be a part of this community, but in this situation, I think it might put Kristy off.

Kara


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Wow, I can't believe what has happened here. I simply cannot understand why someone would turn their back on all of your generous and loving offers. As to the price, I've seen that as a normal high-end rescue but included spaying. I sure hope someone is successful in reaching her and resolving this in puppy's best interest.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

The part that makes me the most ill is the UNspayed- that is where the sicko's come in...


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

I noticed the date on the Ad is March 19. Maybe it is a different dog. Re-reading the original thread, I don't think Kristy had made any decisions at that time. But who knows for sure.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Wow.. thats crazy..
Has anyone contacted her yet??

Ryan


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm not sure Debbie. When I was reading Kristy's posts I knew basically from her first one that she had decided not to keep Puppy. She seemed totally set to not keep her by the time she posted on March 21st and since she hadn't posted anything since the 19th, she could easily have made up her mind on the 19th before posting again. I am really certain that this is Kristy. The ads are way too much exactly what she posted here not to be the same dog, IMO.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Yes, I'm in contact with her and all I can say right now is that things are not always as they appear.


----------



## aak (Mar 16, 2007)

dboudreau said:


> Re-reading the original thread,


Can someone link to the original thread?


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Kimberly,

I hope your cryptic message is an indication that there might be some good news for puppy at the end of this very difficult road. My fingers and toes are crossed. I think we all love that baby, sight unseen.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Kimberly- glad to hear that. It didn't see that way but when they found this post, i even jumped on the UNspayed oh no bandwagon. I just know what type of people can go after unspayed dogs....

Amanda


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

aak said:


> Can someone link to the original thread?


http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=3579


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Kimberly, glad to see your post. I had tried to stay out of this as much as possible also, knowing how hard a decision like this could be but the want ad was making me feel pretty sick to my stomach. I hope this works out for everyone involved.


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

Since things are changing constantly, I figured that I better change my post, too..... But do keep me updated....if we need to pitch in as a forum to buy a puppy, I am in!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Ditto Geri & Amanda.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Hmmm, now I've read Kimberly's posts. I'm not sure why you are being so opaque, Kimberly. How complicated could this situation be? Those of us interested in this puppy have nothing but her best interests at heart. It is frustrating not to know the facts, so please do enlighten us.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

It isn't my place to tell. I may be able to share more later, but not everything should be posted on a public forum. There are multiple reasons why Kristy hasn't posted what is happening, and I believe she also has the puppy's best interest at heart.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

For whatever reason, Kristy decided NOT to offer the dog to a forum home at $550 or whatever the price was on that other site. She also didnt' chose to go the HRI route. Her choice. We don't have to like it.

Although, she can't be very surprised that her public 'for sale' ads were seen by forum members. She did post the puppy for sale on public internet websites.

I'm always telling my kids if they dont' want information to be out, don't put it on the internet...because people will see it...and almost always the people you don't want to see it, will. Such is life.



Kara


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Who says she is surprised? I don't think she minds if people from the forum saw it.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

So... how will she decide on who she sells this puppy to?? I mean really, that is such a hard decission--- as I'm sure she will get many people interested, from this site and just regular dog people. Is it just first come first serve? Or is there more thinking involved?

Ryan


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I hope things turn out good for puppy soon. I too am so glad to have this place to come to and share about my babies!!!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

You know I just told Kimberly recently that I try to never talk about other peoples business. 

I think I will respect Kimberly doing the same for now and just hope and pray puppy gets a great loving home. That’s what is most important right now anyways.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Ryan,

You always ask the cutest questions. LOL

Kara


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Kimberly,

Let me tell you what my fear is . . . first there's the obvious danger of her being sold to someone who might use the dog for breeding or reselling it to someone who would. Second, if she has already been moved from home to home, due to circumstances beyond her control and having nothing to do with her behaviour or temperament, someone not familiar with the breed and their needs might be put off by her (natural at this point) shyness or reluctance to readily trust humans, she could wind up being rehomed yet again.

Whatever Kristy might think, I have no doubt that the people on this forum are genuinely concerned about the welfare of a dog who cannot speak for herself. That having been said, I will continue to pray for her.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

pjewel said:


> Kimberly,
> 
> Let me tell you what my fear is . . . first there's the obvious danger of her being sold to someone who might use the dog for breeding or reselling it to someone who would. Second, if she has already been moved from home to home, due to circumstances beyond her control and having nothing to do with her behaviour or temperament, someone not familiar with the breed and their needs might be put off by her (natural at this point) shyness or reluctance to readily trust humans, she could wind up being rehomed yet again.
> 
> Whatever Kristy might think, I have no doubt that the people on this forum are genuinely concerned about the welfare of a dog who cannot speak for herself. That having been said, I will continue to pray for her.


AMEN! Excellent articulation of the consensus!

Kara


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Kimberly,
I'm glad you are in contact with Kristy.
I'm still think this situation can work out positively for this puppy. That might best happen if we give Kimberly and Kristy and anyone else who is involved a chance to find a good solution.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

How am I supposed to get any of my work done now?! My stomach is in knots! I'll be checking this thread every five minutes!!!!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Posh's Mom said:


> How am I supposed to get any of my work done now?! My stomach is in knots! I'll be checking this thread every five minutes!!!!!


Why should you be any different Amy.ound: I've been checking it every five minutes for hours now. Today is a lost day for me.


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

First off, I have to say that Ryan, your Canadian flag always cracks me up for some reason, I think it is the cutest icon! 

Onto business....when I first brought Lito home, I used to tell EVERYONE that they should get a Havanese because I loved them so much. Now, I spend my time telling people why the breed WOULDN'T be perfect for them, because I love them so much. Does that make sense ? I think that lately, a few people have come to this forum and said something along these lines: "I want a Havanese puppy but I don't want to be home to train it and I don't want to have to travel to get it and I don't want it to be too clingy....etc etc etc" Well I don't mean to be rude but didn't they do their research? THis is the clingiest, most loving breed on this earth!!!! I think most people here will attest to the fact that their dogs offer so much love and adoration, but require just as much from us in return. I am not saying this to be cruel, but I think people should know what they are getting into when they adopt a Hav.

Havanese are also somewhat rare and often people have to travel to meet up with a reputable breeder. Such is life! If you aren't willing to drive a few hours (or a lot more!) to bring home a baby and meet the breeder, then how are you going to make time in your life for a Hav? It also has been bothering me when people come on and whine about the price and think breeders are trying to bilk people. I have met wonderful breeders (my two boys' included!) who not only health test, but soap their dogs, travel to AKC shows to assess their breeding stock, and donate to rescue and other organizations for the betterment of the breed. They are lucky to break even financially on this endeavor, and that isn't just lip service! 

If I see any more posts of that whiny nature, I think I am just going to tell the people up front the "why the breed WOULDN'T be perfect for them" story. Because there is probably a perfect breed and puppy for them out there, one that doesn't require so much coddling and attention and physical care. Because I will say that everyone here can attest to it, we willingly sacrifice a lot of free time, re-arrange our schedules, even our home and purchasing decisions, just to accomodate the companions that we love. And if people aren't willing to do that, then there are plenty of awesome, independent breeds out there that need loving owners too.

:biggrin1: Sorry for the rant, just my 2 cents today


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Beautifully said, Kristin. I couldn't agree with your more. But be careful if you tell someone it may not be the 'right breed' for them. I've done that here and got both positive and negative feedback for it. But, it was just my opinion...some random Hav-owner on the internet. lol

I KNOW if something happened to me and Gucci was put in the wrong hands, she'd end up in a shelter. High maintenance, BIG time, and for me, that's fine. We are two peas in a pod and communicate in our own language. There's no price tag on that kind of bond!

So, I do pray Puppy finds her way to the right Hav-home, because Hav-homes are special, indeed.

Kara


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kristin, I agree with you 100% and I've bit my tongue more than once when I should have posted exactly what you just did. Sometime it's hard not to say something!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I look at Jillee and Betzie and feel so bad for puppy.....I freaked out when she hurt her leg....i could not imagine how she feels right now. I hope we know an outcome soon!!!!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

They are such a wonderful breed....Jillee is not even a year old and I have another one!!!! They are like potatoe chips!!!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Kristin


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks Kara and Carolina! I really appreciate that!

I know that giving people an opinion isn't always met with open arms, but I want to do the future potential owners who post on this site a favor as well. I am the type of person who really cares what people think of them, I cry if people are mad at me . I wish I wasn't that way, but oh well!  I usually just don't say anything if I see a post from a new person inquiring about the breed that is a "red flag" in my mind, but I think I will offer my humble opinion from an owner's perspective from now on. It could potentially save the prospective puppy owner and the Hav they choose a lot of heartache. No one can make decisions for others, but I think this forum offers a TON of great advice and if people really are serious about the breed, they should consider all of the good and bad things said on here, because every person's opinion is unique and valuable (and somewhat knowledgable because we are all Hav parents)!


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

Wow, this has made me sick to my stomach. But I have to think if Kimberly has been in touch and says she thinks Kristy has the puppy's best welfare at heart- maybe things will work out. What if the owners were going to take "puppy" back and either keep her crated all day again or do something worse with her so Kristy bought her to keep that from happening. She knew she wouldn't keep her but thought she could find her a better home. Maybe if several people on the forum contacted her about puppy she didn't know who she should contact and after saying the puppy was free- now she would want money for her. That could be embaressing to Kristy-so maybe she thought she could screen buyers herself. What bothers me is the "unspayed" comment- so many unscrupulous people who would breed the dog to death, but maybe she never thought of that. I don't know- maybe I just want to see good in people. I hope everything works out for puppy and she finds a loving home.


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Jocelyn you are right, I feel terrible for Kristy and the situation she is in. My parents divorced when I was in college and neither one could keep our family sheltie, so they had to find a home for her. Luckily, a second cousin adopted her and she has had a wonderful life, but my parents are still embarrassed about having to relinquish Sadie. It is so hard to admit that a puppy isn't right for your family, I just hope that puppy ends up in a happy home that loves her unconditionally. If we didn't have a 2 dog rule at my condo I would be lane: to Wisconsin to adopt her if Kristy said it was ok!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

ok I am waiting to edit this, as I posted something, and I did not get to the last page yet, I thought I was on the last page - be back - sorry for the dementia that is setting in!!

Now I have read all the threads and have to say, as Lily is boofing in the kitchen for dinner, and Logan has his head on my arm as I am TRYING' to type, Kristin is so right ON THE MONEY, about the need for contact with this breed. I am sure that Kristy had the pups best intentions when this all started. But I just have a pit in my stomach and feel that there is just something that ISNT right with this?? She says she might keep puppy, then cant keep puppy. but if puppies owners were willing to give her to Kristy, why would they not take kindly to suggestions of Forum offers?? And then why sell? Kimberly, I trust you, and agree that not everything is clear in all situations, but so far this just sounds bad!! I truly hope that you can enlighten us all a bit, so we can stop worrying about this poor little pup!! I seems like we are all so "IN" on this heart and soul , like we were with Shadow, our hearts are breaking thinking that this pup will end up in a bad place. 

This is certainly meant as my opinion on reading this. I have not read many posts lately as I have been slammed at work, but this captured my heart, and if I could, that little girl would be in my house right now!!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I just read that ad and as of today, there is an update that if the price is too high "make an offer". Also, I thought she was supposed to give the dog back to the original owner if it didn't work out?

Kristin, if you go back and read my posts, I said the same thing. People see these cute little furballs and read how great they are. However, they don't really know what "companion dog" entails. Then they get one and realize it is a full-time job. I think we do need to educate people more about thay aspect of owning this terrific breed.


----------



## Jacklyn Weeks (Dec 23, 2007)

Is it possible that Kristy might have posted that for her "friend" whom puppy belongs to before she even had puppy? I'm not good with dates so I might be way off though....


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

You are right Michelle!

At Easter, my little sister was practically in tears because she loves Lito and Nico so much and wants a puppy of her own. But I told her that she works long hours, is always on the go, and just doesn't have the time to raise a puppy, especially a Hav! Since she is an avid runner, we have been looking into greyhound rescue or a Saluki adult for her, a dog that loves the outdoor lifestyle she and her boyfriend live in Vermont, but also won't be sad when she is in school all day. I truly do believe that there is a dog for (most) everyone out there, you just have to be honest with yourself about your life situation and whether a certain breed would be right for you (work, family, travel, etc).


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

When I was looking for Puppy, honestly..I was looking for a "free havanese", that is what I googled. I wasn't expecting "Puppy" to be for sale, that was quite a shock after following the original thread.

I was just telling Leeann, that I am seeing this through 'puppy's' eyes and perhaps have lost my human perspective. Yes, the bills need to be paid, BUT... 

Kara


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I think it is hopeful that Kristy is talking to Kimberly. I too am hoping for the best to come out of this situation. 

thought I would re-post puppy's pict--- what a sweety.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Oh i want this to be over and puppy be in a loving home soo badly....but I am sure Kimberly will have a positive influence on this sad situation!!!


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Awwww Missy you are breaking my heart with that photo! 

Thank God Kimberly has made contact with Kristy, if anyone can sort it out and get a positive resolution, it is her. 

The thought that depresses me is that there are probably hundreds of other Havs in similar situations in this country, but they don't have people looking out for them like the Forum members have been in this situation.  I usually don't get like this, but I can't even concentrate on my work because I am so sad about Puppy.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

It is my hope that Kristy, herself, posts and lets us all know what has happened or what will happen to Puppy.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I'm gonna trust Kimberly on this one...


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

I agree that a Hav isn't for everyone.

I have a friend that works 9 - 10 hrs. per day and has a Pomeranian. She would love a Hav and I tell her that her lifestyle is not for a Hav. She gets mad at me and thinks I am a snob. That's not it - I just know how much Sissy is a people person and needs to get and give attention.


Hoping the best for "Puppy"


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Things are coming together, but you guys probably won't get a solid update for a couple of days at best.

By the way, one of the things I noticed right away is that the ad I saw was posted on March 19th, _*eight* days later_, and the puppy was still available even though she was listed at $550. My gut feeling is that she was still available because Kristy _wasn't_ just getting rid of her to make some money. I was right on that and I'm happy to make that point.


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Kimberly that is great news!

I feel so much better  Now I can actually get my presentation done for school.

:grouphug:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

great news Kimberly.


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Missy,

I agree that all dogs need love and attention, I wasn't trying to imply that they didn't. I just think that Havanese need a particularly large amount of attention. And I am a grad student and am at school 5 hours a day everyday, and both of my breeders still placed the boys with me! I am not saying AT ALL that working makes you a bad Hav parent, I worked 7 hours a day for the first year that I had Lito, I just think that people new to the breed sometimes have unrealistic expectations of leaving a Hav puppy home all day after a few months, which is very difficult to do. That is all. I am not trying to start a fight about Hav parenting, I was just trying to say that there is a right breed for everyone and I think people deserve to know what they are getting into.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Missy, I don't at all think that if you work you can't have a Hav. I work every day and am gone about 4-6 hour periods during that time. Kubrick is totally fine, as I'm sure you all know. I do think that if you have a lot going on in your life (besides work even) AND you are already stressed out and don't feel like you have time for a Hav then you shouldn't get one. My sister loves Kubrick and though she works just around the same amount I do, she goes out every night practically and is always out late at bars and dinners with friends. I don't really have much of a social life on the weekdays because of Kubrick, but I gave that up totally willingly. That's more of what I'm trying to aim for... people who have other things that take their time up be it a social life, small children, or whatever. Not that someone with small kids can't have a Hav, just that they have to realize that there needs to be time set aside for it.

Basically, I'm not saying that Havs aren't for workers, they just aren't for people who aren't willing to go the extra mile to ensure that their puppies are taken care of and given the attention they need.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

And thanks for the semi-update Kimberly. I'll be waiting for the final (good) news, then.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Interesting thread, I did not keep up with the Original Kristy post as parts of them seemed a little strange to me. But in her defense I would never, and I mean NEVER, give an animal away to anyone I did not know personally. Experience speaking if you have an investment in something you take better care of it. I'm not saying there are not wonderful homes that cannot afford the price of the animal, but I have found if they can't buy, they usually cannot afford the vet or other things associated with caring for the animal.

There are a lot of homes that seem loving for a time that let their animals end up at the animal shelters. In my profession I have been in people’s homes and ask what happened to the dog, cat or whatever and owners would say “we took them to the “Pound” or where ever so we could sell the house, we'll get another one when we get settled in”. I had one customer say they let the dog & cat out in a “really nice neighborhood” because they didn’t want them in the new house. This type of thing I have seen on alot more than one occasion. It just makes me sick when I hear it.

All of these seemed like wonderful homes at one time.


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Carolina we posted at the same time and had the same answer


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Wow Sandi, thank goodness that's not something I hear very often. I have, on rare occasions heard of people looking for homes for their animals because they're moving, but almost never just abandoning them.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Yes, thank you for the "partial" update, I think that is all we needed to know that someone is on top of this and that "puppy's" interests are of utmost importance!! Hopefully we will hear good news from you in a few days!! 

And Lina, I agree with you. I work, hubby works, two kids in school, we manage to have a social life. Thankfully my three are part of that social life since our best friends also have 3 Havs, but I think the problem for some is not the "time commitment" but the emotional commitment. Some people just dont like having an audience when going to the bathroom. Or having someone paw at you for pets and loves. Or barking to go out when the "best part of your favorite TV show" is on. And thats ok!! You just have to know what you want, before you expend the time and money and "emotional attachment of the pup" before you make the decision!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

By the way, I'm not the only one working with Kristy. There are others who believed in her as well and are trying to assist her.

For those who were sure she was selling the puppy to make a buck, that's not even close to being true and it is disheartening to read that assumption. Kristy has done more than you guys realize, and has given a lot more than most people would have. You only saw what she posted and then some jumped to conclusions over the ads without having all the information.

Keep in mind that *anyone* can read this web site. We get new viewers, anonymous people, and others who are on "invisible" mode that are registered too, reading every day. There are reasons why people don't share every detail of what is going on in certain situations.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

That is a very good point about giving away- people do attach values to even pets. I had a friend who took in a pregnant mixed breed. She charged $300 a pup. She spayed them did all the shots, etc. She is a breeder but found this dog. She then donated the adoption fees to the local humane society. 2 years later, she just had a birthday party and each of the families showed up with their dogs.

I also think maybe she put the ad up trying to find someone locally. Remember in her area, she hadn't even met a havanese in person so maybe that is an adoption fee for the original family. 

I also want to once again add that everyone who was so eager to get involve- Havanese Rescue is always looking for volunteers and foster families. Puppy is one dog but I think HRI has 16 havanese in it's care right now!

Amanda


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Thanks, Kimberly, for the update.

Geri, most people do not consider it abandonment when they take them to the pound, they just know someone is going to give them a great home. Most shelters do not give the owners the real facts about what happens to most animals, because they do not want them just leave them somewhere. Our laws in Georgia are not as strong as they should be about such things.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I am very glad to hear all of this Kimberly, but I think you need to accept that we are all only hearing 1/8th of the story, and I think we would assume that it was 100%. If a simple post had been made that there were very extenuating circumstances going on, and that she would make sure that puppy was placed in a good loving home, I dont think this all would have happened. I realize that it really could be "none of our business" but the whole issue was brought to our attention, and many people made some very kind offers, I would have just thought that "some" kind of response could have been make to those offers, so there were not "assumptions made" 
I hope and pray that Kristy and puppy end up happy!!!

ps: Amanda - thanks for bringing that up, as I am sure there are lots who will be interested in the rescue aspect!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

I'm not in contact with Kristy and I don't know her personally. From an objective point of view, I can understand that she doesn't feel the need to provide the forum with any updates if she (from her point of view) feels betrayed, insulted and back stabbed. *I'm not saying that *I* think that's what happened nor that any of the members had bad intentions*, but I imagine that's what she feels. I'm 100% sure no one who'd feel mistreated for any reason would come back and post happy little news.
I personally tend to try and KNOW both sides of the coin before I judge or speculate.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks for your discretion, Kimberly.
You are an ....:angel:


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

This is a confusing situation. I do believe Kimberly. Kristy did seem to have a heart when she was posting here. My thought is that maybe she was listing "unspayed" so that people would know that they would have to fork the money to get that done. Also - if you put free - then EVERYONE would be fighting to get "puppy". 

Possibly the previous owners were the ones who posted and are just putting Kristy in charge of selection. Who know?? But speculation isn't good for anyone. I believe she will do what is right. Maybe Julie is in contact with her, too. I don't believe I've seen her post yet. 

Let's believe she is handling wonderfully it until we hear differently. (Innocent until proven guilty)

Karen


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Laurie, I could have assumed too, but I chose to ask her directly.

Edited because I don't like how my answer above sounds. I'm going to leave it, but want to post a disclaimer that it isn't meant snotty even though it sounds that way. I can't spend much more time here and need to cut my replies short to get other things done. I apologize for the tone that may be construed in the one sentence reply to Laurie because I know she means well and I hope she knows what I'm trying to say.

Later!


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

You know, there are lots of ways that ad can be interpreted. "unspayed" may have just been a warning that there would be costs involved to spay this pup. The idea of making an offer if the price is too high can be interpreted as something to encourage people to call even if they can't afford $550-that she's willing to accept a lower price to get this pup a good home. Advertisements are brief and can't convey emotion. I agree with Maryam that Kristy may not have felt welcome or supported here anymore based on some of the comments that have been made, however well-meaning they may have been. We need to be careful not to judge too quickly, especially without knowing all the facts and circumstances.
I am very glad for some encouraging news from Kimberly and it would be nice to know that everything has worked out for Kristy and for this pup.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Yes Kimberly you have to get off the forum, dont you have some puppies to deliver or something?? reggers::baby:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

SMARTY said:


> Thanks, Kimberly, for the update.
> 
> Geri, most people do not consider it abandonment when they take them to the pound, they just know someone is going to give them a great home. Most shelters do not give the owners the real facts about what happens to most animals, because they do not want them just leave them somewhere. Our laws in Georgia are not as strong as they should be about such things.


Sandi I was responding to your statement about dropping them off in a nice neighborhood as abandonment. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Joelle- good point on the spay- I also think people who haven't rescued don't realize what can happen when you send out a posting about UNspayed and people think otherwise.

We all thought the girl who had the mix breeds was crazy as well that she would never get an adoption fee like that but she used it to seperate serious puppy buyers. While money isn't everything, it did take people to put some thought when they could get a puppy for a lot cheaper. But she put in the work with socialization, etc.

Amanda


----------



## Lo01 (Jul 22, 2007)

Me&2Girls said:


> Wow, I can't believe what has happened here. I simply cannot understand why someone would turn their back on all of your generous and loving offers. As to the price, I've seen that as a normal high-end rescue but included spaying. I sure hope someone is successful in reaching her and resolving this in puppy's best interest.


Lisa, Kara, and everyone else on this thread... I cannot agree more strongly. One can only hope something can be done in the puppy's best interest. 

I haven't posted in a while, but this just made me so very sad initially. Kimberly thanks for the update as well.

_*'Lo*_ and Hank


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

wow, this is what happens when I'm gone all day.

My mind is a turmoil after reading through all the threads so I will just say that I am praying for a good outcome for puppy. My heart is breaking for her.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Very well said, Laurie. Perfectly, in fact.

Kimberly, you are apparently judging people's varied conclusions here from your vaunted position of knowing all the facts, but based on the very limited info we mere mortals have, why be surprised and judgmental if some members jump to wild conclusions? It's perfectly understandable given the complete vacuum of information the last few days.

I PM'd Kristy twice and emailed her in the kindest, most understanding manner, and didn't even get the basic common courtesey of any form of private response. I'd have flown this puppy to California to the perfect home, and thrown in something extra in the bargain. Next thing I hear is that she's selling this dog on craigslist or something. Hello????????

I am not judging Kristy and was very supportive of her throughout, but given all the support and time and advice she received from Forum members, I do not excuse her complete lack of communication. And cannot wait to be "enlightened" with an explanation.


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

After reading through this and the original thread, I think we could assume there is something going on "behind the scenes" From reading Kimberly's messages, it seems there is a lot more going on here and they are working on giving this puppy a good home. 

Kristy seemed genuinely upset to make the decision to give her up.  She tried, but recognized it was too much for her at this time. Maybe the ads weren't her idea to begin with, but she was the one to "interview" the potential adopters. It's sounds like the original owners wouldn't have the time. Like she had said, SHE herself would have loved to turn her into a rescue, but it wasn't her place to make that decision. Hopefully she eventually talked the owners into it.

I will think positively and trust there things in the works privately. I hope to hear great news in a couple of days!


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Amy,
amen.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Without knowing all the details, I just question why she would place an ad like that after all the info we gave her about rescue. And the fact that forum members were willing to help her out.....
I hope Kimberly can understand why we are so puzzled. You know the details, so it makes sense to you. Without all the facts, it makes no sense to us. I guess it is none of our business, but she came here for advice, which we gave from our hearts.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Laurie, Amy, my sentiments exactly.


----------



## windfallhavs (Oct 19, 2006)

Amy R. said:


> Kimberly, you are apparently judging people's varied conclusions here from your vaunted position of knowing all the facts, but based on the very limited info we mere mortals have, why be surprised and judgmental if some members jump to wild conclusions? It's perfectly understandable given the complete vacuum of information the last few days.


You know what Amy? I find your comments towards Kimberly completely rude and uncalled for. The only reason Kimberly knows all the facts is because she did what I did....picked up the phone, called Kristy and asked her. You should try it some time, you'd be amazed at what you can find out by simply picking up the phone. Kristy said in her last post that she is not coming back to the forum, so are you really all that surprised that she does not answer PM's?

So tell me...who else that is interested in Puppy and her well-being actually called to talk to Kristy today? Or were some of you too busy orchestrating the online lynching party to bother?


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I think this thread needs to be closed down. It started out with the forum trying to help a lady and an innocent pup. It has strayed way too far from that. I think if anyone wants info on the situation, pm Kimberly for the results. I just hope it has a happy ending.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Lynching party???

Come on now. ..
Amy and others were kind in their offers to Kristy.


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

irnfit said:


> I think this thread needs to be closed down. It started out with the forum trying to help a lady and an innocent pup. It has strayed way too far from that. I think if anyone wants info on the situation, pm Kimberly for the results. I just hope it has a happy ending.


Ditto.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

I just got this off a lab forum, under their "rules" for posts. (I was doing a search on Merrick mackerel dog food...I'm obsessed!) I think it would be a great one for us to try and adopt here. What do you all think?


> There are rules for carrying on discussions on this forum. Feel free to argue that the world is flat and the sky is purple all you want but do so with facts, figures and statements. Telling other members that the world is flat because they are stupid and that the sky is purple because they are an idiot will get you banned, no questions asked. I think that is a fair way to ensure some sort of civility on the board.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I agree that we don't necessarily know the entire story. What if Kristy contacted others such as Kimberly for help in chosing a prospective buyer? Maybe she had some assistance phrasing her add.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Boy, did I miss a roller coaster thread here!! Holy smokes.

I agree with many of you who are defending your assumptions based on the information you had. So maybe some of us are hasty in our venting, but you have to know that it's only because of how passionate we feel about Havs and only want the best for puppy. 

I am waiting to hear good news about 'puppy'. Hopefully, we will find out so we can put all this to rest.

As to this and the internet being very much public venues, I can attest to that. I've just been properly chastised for airing some grievances on a public list and feel about 2" tall. I was wrong. Plain and simple. One has to assume anyone and everyone will read their comments, so I'm learning to play it 'safe' now.  We'll see how long THAT lasts............ Me and my strong opinions. HA !


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Seriously, I don't understand this thread and the various turns it has taken.

Kristy tried to take care of a puppy that had needs a lot more than she could handle, especially with an elderly dog that has extensive needs right now. She should have been applauded for recognizing that. Not everyone is capable of handling a young dog, much less a dog that has had such a poor start in life, and another dog that is dying and breaking her heart.

For whatever reason, she chose not to divulge the direction she was going. I asked her and so did Diane. When I found out, I tried to encourage you all to hold fast that she was really working towards the best for this puppy. Yes, I feel that some of you doubted me, and I don't really care about that because I'm not here to please those people, but I wanted to help Kristy, in order _to help the puppy_. I thought I was pretty clear that some things can't be posted. No one here was obligated to share those details, especially in public. Why is that a problem? Why is the need to know so much more important than the welfare of the puppy?

Why can't the best be assumed of a person, especially when another person corroborates that?

Diane spent a good part of her day trying to help out, as did I. You guys have no idea what is going on in my life right now because I choose not to post about my personal life, but I've busted my chops to make sure I could do all I could, and there are others too. To continue to be questioned with a tone that comes across demanding is not very enjoyable and has left a sour taste in my mouth.

Kristy has proven herself to be an amazing person in my eyes. She ranks right up there with those fabulous people that have my puppies and a few of you forum members too. There aren't many people that I admire as much as I admire what she has done with all of this. I wish that all of you would assume the best of her or at least give her the benefit of the doubt.

I don't think this thread should be shut down. We don't post on a forum of censorship, but I think there should be respect given to everyone - even when you don't agree with them, even Kristy. If you guys want to know what is happening, can you show a little patience?


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

*"Why is the need to know so much more important than the welfare of the puppy?"*

You are right, Kimberly. You did assure us that Kristy is doing good by the pup and that should be enough. I am thankful for whatever it is that you and Diane have done to help out.

I always backed Kristy's decision to admit that she couldn't properly care for the puppy as I know only too well what it takes to raise young kids and have to train a new pup, though I didn't have to deal with a dying, older dog or a pup with issues. I was actually glad to read that Kristy was strong enough to admit that their home wasn't the right place for the pup to grow up in. That takes courage.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Yes, it does, and I appreciate you very much, Marj.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Well I can see I missed a very long day at my computer,and to be honest----thank goodness! 

Lacy had a doctor's appointment far away from home. 

I hope it all works out for Kristy and the hav puppy.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I hope Lacy's appointment went well, Julie. I think of her often.


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi Kimberly,

I know today was a stressful day for you, and I am so happy that you were able to help Kristy with Puppy, it was a very kind and noble effort on your part. 

Big hugs!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

11:20pm EST and all is well.. 

Ryan


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Beamer said:


> 11:20pm EST and all is well..
> 
> Ryan


LOL You make me think of that watch guard in the comic strip, Wizard of Id! :biggrin1:

Somehow, it makes me want to throw a shoe at you and say "Go to bed!" :brick: LMBO

'night everyone.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Ryan, always there to make us smile. Thanks!

Kristin, I'm glad we got to yammer back and forth, even if you are sending me uncensored photos of Carlito! 

G'night from me too. I have to sleep on the sofa tonight so I can be near Hillary. It isn't the most restful place to be, but she needs my support more than I need to be here.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> I hope Lacy's appointment went well, Julie.  I think of her often.


Thanks Kimberly......

I hope there is news of Hillary's puppies coming soon--though she should wait till next week(so I can be right)ound:


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

I have a headache.  

I just made a new rule, just be adults. Because no one is going to babysit ( NOT ME). When I get ads going and maybe at least get the forum to pay for itself and then some, I can spend more time reading every thread. Until then, there are times ( like now) when I am too busy. 

So the thread is going to stay, I dont believe in deleting stuff because people cant be civil. (Unless its gets just out of control and I get a zillion pm's... hsd..cough cough..)

Kimberly really didn't have to tell you all she called this chick at all. She could have let this stay the great mystery. She was being nice by assuring you she felt the puppy was ok. Maybe the woman wants to SELL the dog to a good home instead of giving it away for free. As long as you choose A GOOD HOME, then recouping a few bucks is not a terrible thing. But I have no idea the history of this story since I have been in and out. 

HAVE A GREAT NIGHT! 
Melissa


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

:amen: Kimberly
Julie, I too hope the appointment went well.
Melissa, do you need some 'cough' medicine? LOL
Kristin, I too want some uncensored Lito (and Nico) pics please!

Good night everyone.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Not EVERYONE is like that here, so please don't cancel out all the good actions of most people here on the forum because of a few poorly chosen posts. 

If anyone posted someones phone number, PLEASE remove it. Or I will. If someone posted my phone number online I wouldn't be too pleased. If she did it herself, then no worries.


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

Icy pt
The judgemental tone in this thread represents a tiny percentage of the forum membership. Don't let one thread or even a few posts in one thread discourage you from taking advantage of all the good stuff that the forum offers.
Dawna


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Wow!

I missed this thread somehow today, and boy did it take a few turns!!!! All I can say is thanks Kimberly for helping Kristy in rehoming the puppy.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Lcy_pt, I completely agree with the posts by Melissa & Dawna and I post here quite a little bit. 

Julia, just to be clear, Kristy was doing quite fine before I contacted her. She didn't need me. In fact, it will probably be Diane who ends up doing much more for Kristy than I will.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

This has become astounding. I've been telling people for months and months that this is the most wonderful and friendliest place in cyberspace.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Havtahava said:


> Julia, just to be clear, Kristy was doing quite fine before I contacted her. She didn't need me. In fact, it will probably be Diane who ends up doing much more for Kristy than I will.


OK, than I must also thank Diane.


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

Oh heavens... 
I have been a member of several forums over the years and I promise you, every one of them has something like this happen now and then. People get passionate and post in the heat of the moment... You have to understand that happens and move on! I'm pretty new to this particular forum but I have read a LOT of the threads...and over all it seems a place for kind and loving people who just want to share a common passion for their furbabies.

Just take a deep breath... and go back to the threads on puppies being born, stuffed animals being humped (lol!), and all the good will that is the HUGE majority of the postings.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Jean Marie---
Can I have your hand? ound:
What a cute little handful you have in your avatar!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi Jean Marie,

I love your avatar, that puppy is too precious!!


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

Awww...thank you! :biggrin1:
She's only 9 days old in that picture! I get to bring her home on May 9th! I just talked to the breeder today and she should have her eyes open when I visit this weekend. I am sooooo smitten! 

Jean


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

JeanMarie said:


> Awww...thank you! :biggrin1:
> She's only 9 days old in that picture! I get to bring her home on May 9th! I just talked to the breeder today and she should have her eyes open when I visit this weekend. I am sooooo smitten!
> 
> Jean


Ahhhh, so you made your decision, eh? She's beautiful!


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

I think everything is going to work out based on what Kimberly has said. I go back to my comment yesterday. Look for the good in people... I would hate to see a division in the members here over this. I've found it such a warm and welcoming place. Let's just see what happens. Ryan- you crack me up


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

The Latest posts from both Kimberly and Diane are enough for me. I trust "Puppy" will be more than fine. And I hope Kristy is also well and finds some peace. If Kimberly admires and respects her as much as the people she places her puppies with than that is a huge testiment to her character.

I am saddened by this thread-- as I love this forum and it is usually one of the things that makes me smile in my life, because of the community and the caring-- I do think "the caring" went a little too far on this one. But I agree with Melissa, let's not let this one incident keep us from realizing the great things that have happened here.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

I don't know, I fear there's not much hope for the world when longtime forum members turn on each other. It sickens me. I thought this was a loving place but when times get tough apparently not so much.

Not only should we perhaps be giving Kristy the benefit of the doubt but why can't we extend the same courtesy to each other and realize there was no lynching party? Maybe things got overheated due to passion for our dogs and loving concern for puppy but I can't believe there was evil intent on anyone's part. 

And for those who PM'd Kristy out of love and wanted to take or buy puppy what were they to think when they got no response and then see an ad selling her? They were hurting too and got blasted here.

The bottom line is I hope puppy finds a loving home and I'm glad there are those who are apparently involved in that process. 

But the vitriol toward each other? Well, I'll draw my own conclusions.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Jan,

Thank you for a well needed voice of reason.


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

I think we've seen a good illustration of the WORST that e-mail and Thread Posts have as a danger: no facial expressions, no body language, no intonation...everything is read as "literal". :suspicious:

I think it's always best to err on the side of assuming people's good intentions, because some statements can have so many inferences and meaning.

I still love this place, though, and really feel at home (which means that you can piss people off and they'll still like you...despite the rolling eyes and the deep sighs!) eace:

*THAT'S a FAMILY*!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Maureen I could not agree with you anymore, nicely stated.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Ditto!


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Having had the wonderful opportunity to meet Kimberly at local dog shows....ANYONE who knows her will atest that anything she puts her energies into she will succeed and this WILL include "Puppy" ...

As always - Thank you Kimberly...eace:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I didn't get into this part before because it didn't matter to me to ask, but I was informed that Kristy hadn't even logged into the forum after she posted in that other thread to be able to get private messages. That makes sense, right? To explain why she didn't get emails from anyone, she did what many of us do - sign up your email secondary email account to web sites for registration purposes. Many of us don't use our private correspondance email address for registration, so all of the emails that were sent via the "e-mail this member" option went into a secondary email.

If you didn't correspond with her off of the forum before she left or didn't contact her through one of the ads, she wouldn't have heard from you. She wasn't ignoring anyone. She was unaware.

The biggest crux in the misunderstanding seems to be from Kristy's original impression that the puppy would be free. In my opinion, that was a lure to tug at her heartstrings so the couple could sell her to Kristy. They gave a false impression of her availability so she'd get sucked in (again, that's my opinion - Kristy may see it differently). She ponied up money she didn't need to in order to ensure this puppy didn't go back to the former "life" it had. She has sought out medical care, and had all her vaccines updated. She has even been willing to take a loss on the puppy, but I've encouraged her to not do that. The ads she has posted are still below what she has put out to ensure this puppy is in a better place.

I wanted to protect Kristy and the puppy, just in case the former owners would come across this thread. Afterall, her name is right in the subject line and there are not many public message boards for Havanese. 

This puppy has been in very loving care with her.

Does it all make more sense now? 
I had to get permission to share the part about the dog not being as "free" as initially presented to her.

Edited to add:
By the way, this puppy is going to need some loving, devoted care to see if she can be rehabilitated. She is shy and fearful, which may never be resolved. And, she is not free. If you want more information on helping out this pup, you can contact me. I'm very busy today as I lost a lot of time yesterday, but I'll answer E-MAILS. Please use the option to contact me via e-mail and not private messages if you want to help.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Kimberly - many thanks for updating all of us. I had a feeling that it was the original owners asking for the money and am so sorry that Kristy got duped into paying for a puppy only to save it from its former horrible life. The only thing I have to say now is:

:whoo:Puppy:whoo:Kristy:cheer2:Kimberly :cheer2:and good luck on finding that perfect forever home.:hug:


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for the update, Kimberly! I'm so glad you & Diane are helping her.

Please let Kristy know that I think she has done a wonderful thing!! She is an amazing person!! She has angel wings. :angel:

Karen


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

Thank you for the update, and thank you to Kristy for taking care of the puppy. I hope that the people that showed interest in puppy before can still work something out with her, I still believe that puppy's best place would be with an experienced Havanese owner. And again, I'd gladly pitch in some $$ to help with the cost, the new owner will have a long road ahead of him/her, so if we can all help with the finances, something positive could come out of all of this.

Alexa


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> I didn't get into this part before because it didn't matter to me to ask, but I was informed that Kristy hadn't even logged into the forum after she posted in that other thread to be able to get private messages. That makes sense, right?


Not that I want to get involved in this topic, but I did want to point out that Kristy did log in on Tuesday the 25th therefore I would think that she would have gotten her PM's and at least answer one of them. But as I said I am staying out of it, and I thank you Kimberly for stepping up as well as Diane. You guys are wonderful


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

CacheHavs said:


> Not that I want to get involved in this topic, but I did want to point out that Kristy did log in on Tuesday the 25th therefore I would think that she would have gotten her PM's and at least answer one of them. But as I said I am staying out of it, and I thank you Kimberly for stepping up as well as Diane. You guys are wonderful


Well, you aren't staying out of it...just bringing it up again! If people would stay out of it...they wouldn't say anything.

Yes, I did log in, just as I had have now to look up some contact information. I ignored the PM pop up messages as I had enough on my plate already and didn't really want anything else to 'think about'. I have 4 PM now...that I haven't looked at yet.

It is possible to do things on this forum without having to be 'known to everyone' it is public you know and my right to choose to read things or not read things.

You guys no nothing about me.

It is amazing how cruel people can be. This thread has taken the cake on that. I am NOT a bad person and at this point, don't give a crap to those who can't see the best in people. If you don't have the whole story...that keep your mouth closed or ask questions...don't presume things.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Wow, Diane. That was harsh and uncalled for. Online lynching party? Let's take a deep breath, shall we? Good grief.

I have tried to PM Kimberly to explain myself further, by her mailbox is full.

I am a straight shooter who want THE FACTS, and my frustration with her posts comes from the vague, cryptic, yet lecturing posts she made. They grew more and more scolding in tone, in my view. As if I did something wrong by even starting the thread or others were wrong for jumping to conclusions, based on such limited info. which only Kimberly is privy to. SO~~my point was, just let us in on the secret already! Esp. me, since I was directly interested in helping resolve puppy's situation. And receiving NO feedback. 

As for my telephoning Kristy, Diane, I do not have Kristy's telephone #. How would I know that? I suppose it is in the ad?? But, since she didn't even answer my personal EMAIL, or two PM's (she has been back on site since , Diane, and would have seen them, therefore) I would never DREAM of intruding on her privacy any further. She already has a full plate without some strange woman in California calling her, when she's juggling a toddler, sick older dog, etc. and god knows what. That would feel like stalking someone. Also, I gave Kristy MY cellphone #. But heard nada.

OK, finally, I highly value *Kimberly *as one of the top and key and finest members of this group who contributes a huge amount of expertise, and is always there to help with the smallest question. Apparently in this situation , she is once again being helpful and caring, and going the extra mile. However, I hope that doesn't mean she is somehow exempt from questioning any more than I or anyone else on this forum is.

Now I will take a break. The problem with the internet medium , is that unlike face-to-face encounters, a lot of emotion gets misunderstood or uncontrolled. And people will impulsively type what they feel without reflection. If I'm guilty of that, I apologise to all.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

hartman studio said:


> What if the owners were going to take "puppy" back and either keep her crated all day again or do something worse with her so Kristy bought her to keep that from happening. She knew she wouldn't keep her but thought she could find her a better home. Maybe if several people on the forum contacted her about puppy she didn't know who she should contact and after saying the puppy was free- now she would want money for her. That could be embaressing to Kristy-so maybe she thought she could screen buyers herself....... I don't know- maybe I just want to see good in people. I hope everything works out for puppy and she finds a loving home.


Thank you for seeing the best in people. It is amazing how close you are to the truth.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

WELCOME BACK KRISTY!!!!! I hope you stick around. And I want to apologize if anything I wrote upset you. Thanks for posting


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

momof2 said:


> Well, you aren't staying out of it...just bringing it up again! If people would stay out of it...they wouldn't say anything.
> 
> Yes, I did log in, just as I had have now to look up some contact information. I ignored the PM pop up messages as I had enough on my plate already and didn't really want anything else to 'think about'. I have 4 PM now...that I haven't looked at yet.
> 
> ...


Kristy,

If you notice I never said anything about you or anyone else for that matter. There were and are a lot of concerned people on this forum that wanted more than anything to help you. You are right I do not know you, therefore that is why I have not jumped in on this other than to let people know that they may receive a reply since you were logged in. I have not judged nor will I, that is not my place. I just feel that a lot of people started to let there emotions get in the way and things were said that were not meant to be or either taken the wrong way. 
Like them I really am hoping for a great outcome for this puppy, and I feel that with Kimberly and Diane on your side and helping you out is the most wonderful thing. 
I am sorry if I too have offended you, as that was not my intent And I applaud you for what you are trying to do in finding this sweet baby her forever home.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

Amy R. said:


> But, since she didn't even answer my personal EMAIL, or two PM's (she has been back on site since , Diane, and would have seen them, therefore) I would never DREAM of intruding on her privacy any further. That would feel like stalking someone.


Read my post above yours. I logged in..ignored PM's. It is possible to do that you know. As I stated I was taking a break from the forum and its opinions. Why would I look at PM's with more 'opinions'.

I am not trying to be a b*tch here, but come on people. Does it really have to escalate to this type of thing just because you are 'out of the loop' and need to know? Come on now, I complain enough about our nosey *ss neighbors I didn't expect a mob online.

I keep to myself as some of you should learn how to as well, until you can figure out the facts. Or at least weight until they are offered.

Pressuring Kimberly for information just shows how noisy everyone is when she told you everything was fine, more than fine. (That comment excludes some of you that were kind and trusting for a good thing out of my 'ad', thank you for that) To those how thought I was a rotten person... they need to find something better to do, than nag and complain that someone, ie Kimberly or Diane, knows something you don't. We are not in middle school here...grow up and move on.

As for the comments being made off and on about not everyone should have a Havanese is right...just as with an overly active dog like a terrier or border collie shouldn't be given to couple who are couch potatoes. The Havanese is a perfect dog for us, timing is just horribly wrong. So don't think that I won't consider getting a Havanese when the time is right. Only I know when that is...and I guess, won't mention anymore than that or more stones would be thrown.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Kristy, a big welcome back! I'm glad Kimberly and Diane are in contact with you and hopefully can help ease some of the burden off your shoulders.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Hugs to you Kristy!!!!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Kristy, as I mentioned earlier (in the other thread I believe), I still think you don't have to explain yourself. Neither does anyone else who makes decisions for their own life. I think opening one's heart on a forum and sharing thoughts/fears/etc. tends to make others think they can not only support but also judge what you (general you) do. That definitely taught me a lesson as I think it all went way too far.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

CacheHavs said:


> I just feel that a lot of people started to let there emotions get in the way and things were said that were not meant to be or either taken the wrong way.


you know, it really hard to believe that, it is really hard to come back here to defend myself, when I don't think I should have to.

But...saying that things were said that weren't meant to be or taken the wrong way...I don't know....see post after post of people who were "SICK TO THEIR STOMACHS" emoticons PUKING in disgust. How am I supposed to feel?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Kristy- hugs and welcome back. I do hope you remember some of the great post and can go back to seeing how wonderful the forum is. Another thing to remember is a rescue dog even when young is a lot different than a havanese from a great socialized breeder. I would be the first to say a rescue dog isn't for everyone and takes a really special talented individual to care for. I don't have a rescue and I am in the process of adding another dog, I am going to a great breeder. I know what it takes and I have tried it but not up for the everyday challenge. I also think it takes a stronger person to admit that they aren't up for it so kuddos to you for doing that and looking for the best possible home for puppy.

I think once again unspoken can be interpreted wrong. When I first read the ad with UNspayed, rather than me thinking about conveying to the new family-cost, care, I thought immediately of oh no that is going to bring the backyard breeders out. I apologize for jumping on that bandwagon as well. 

I hope you really give the forum another chance eventually,
Amanda


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

This would make a wonderful Dr. Phil episode.. 

I bet one day Melissa could sell the Havanese Forum memoirs and make a fortune!

Ryan.... life is good!


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

momof2 said:


> Read my post above yours. I logged in..ignored PM's. It is possible to do that you know. As I stated I was taking a break from the forum and its opinions. Why would I look at PM's with more 'opinions'.
> 
> I am not trying to be a b*tch here, but come on people. Does it really have to escalate to this type of thing just because you are 'out of the loop' and need to know? Come on now, I complain enough about our nosey *ss neighbors I didn't expect a mob online.
> 
> ...


Hi Kristy!

I am sorry, I shouldn't have posted my general comment about a few prospective puppy owners in this thread, I didn't realize how heated things were going to become and I am sure my comment about the breed not being right for everyone contributed towards it.

I meant that comment in a general sense, it really wasn't directed towards you and I should have just started a new thread. I think that you have been very responsible and caring with what you've done for puppy. I never doubted your compassion and love towards dogs (after reading your thread about your elderly dog, I don't think anyone would). You are right, it isn't anyone's place to tell you what kind of dog is right for your family. People can make suggestions but they don't know you personally. Sometimes, you feel like you know people so well because we all communicate often and you think you can give advice, but it comes off as intrusive.

Sorry!

~Kristin


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

momof2 said:


> How am I supposed to feel?


I would probably feel the same way too and I am sorry for what you are having to go through. I am glad that you had the nerve to come back and post again with everything that has been said, I hope you will be able to get past this and continue to stick around. Though I would not blame you if you didn't. Overall this is and can be a great place


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Ryan, thanks for the levity. You're the best. 

Kristy, dear, welcome back. You do not need to defend yourself. It is just a case of too little information breeding speculation. We are all human here. And a little nutty about Havanese.

I see now why you didn't answer my PM's~~ but I did also email you. Whatever, let's all have a cocktail, shall we?? It's almost noon in California.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

ama0722 said:


> When I first read the ad with UNspayed, rather than me thinking about conveying to the new family-cost, care, I thought immediately of oh no that is going to bring the backyard breeders out. I apologize for jumping on that bandwagon as well.


I took it off 'ads' yesterday as I wasn't thinking the "breeders calling card". Kimberly pointed that out to me. I was just forwarning the possible owners of another expense that would soon follow. Making it clear that they that over the costs it entails to own a dog.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

Amy R. said:


> I see now why you didn't answer my PM's~~ but I did also email you.


My forum emails go into my 2nd email account...and by the time I got to check it ...which was yesterday afternoon after Kimberly contacted me and I thought things would be going on in the forum, I decided I better log into my 2nd account...it was full blown outrage on this thread...to be honest... by the time I read your email yesterday afternoon...I didn't want to email you back.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Amy R. said:


> Ryan, thanks for the levity. You're the best.
> 
> Kristy, dear, welcome back. You do not need to defend yourself. It is just a case of too little information breeding speculation. We are all human here. And a little nutty about Havanese.
> 
> I see now why you didn't answer my PM's~~ but I did also email you. Whatever, let's all have a cocktail, shall we?? It's almost noon in California.


Whew! Is it ever time for a cocktail!! I've gotten into political discussions/arguments on other forums, and none of those have been as heated as this.

Everybody just wants what's best for puppy, that's clear enough to me. Kristy, I can understand why you would be offended by what some of us said, but I really do believe that some folks got their feelings hurt just like you did. We read your posts about your older, ailing dog and about the struggles you were going thru with puppy, and I think people really cared, but then felt somewhat shunned when they didn't hear back from you. I just hope you understand where they may be coming from too...

Anyway, can we all just make up and go back to looking at fun pictures?? Please??


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Ok, Kristy, understood, but my email was kind, supportive, and offering help. 
Whatever, this has all gotten out of control. And, truly, I will be offline for awhile.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I read this thread and I think alot of people are over reacting. The bottom line really is there were 3 of us who offered to take this pup,when Kristy,you were saying you were not going to keep it. None of us,including you wanted to see this pup go back to being crated 20 hours a day.We were told by you Kristy in the title of the thread Free Havanese. Now if it wasn't free----we wouldn't know,because you never said differently....and why wouldn't we believe you that it was free? You get upset and take time away from the forum. During that time,there is at least 3 of us wondering about the puppy,if you are giving it back to the original owner to be crated 20 hours a day etc.These are your words Kristy---you said these things--we believed you. Next thing we know the pup is for sale. I wasn't here yesterday when this thread heated up,but I don't think it is fair for others to pass judgement on a whole forum,or group of us who offered to help you. If you were looking for a home for this pup,free or otherwise,why wouldn't you have just said that,either in a post,e-mail or pm? There was a lack of communication here and alot of people wanting and waiting to help you...but for some reason you couldn't see that. I don't think it is wrong to pm and ask Kimberly about the pup....I had received several messages with offers to help financially with this pup,and I simply asked if you were really selling it,or if it was for another reason.My concern was the pup----not "being in the know"...


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

"Can't we all just get along?"

A quote that some of us older forum members may remember from the the past!

Personally I think everyone needs to "chill" - have a marg and realize that everyone was not ony wanting the same thing but saying the same thing just in words and phrases that could be mis interputed without the "emotion" and "feelings" that went with the words...

On a brighter side - I do hope you will stay Kristy....and get that hav someday....and let us know the final outcome with "puppy" - he is adorable and there are truly many here who would love his cute little face to pieces for his forever!! :brushteeth:

Give eace: a chance....(ok now i know I am getting corney!!)


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

Julie, 

Things changed dramatically and the offers I was receiving to help place her before I signed off of the forum...was getting her for free. No one told me otherwise. I was in the same boat as you thinking that if I wanted to have her I could...no money to exchange. 

But things happened, they lied to me, and they wanted her back or for me to pay for her. They refused to give her to rescue as they paid for her and they wanted to get some of that money back. So here I sat, do I take her back to be neglected again to be placed in a home as quick as they could take money from someone whom I doubt they would screen very well....or fork out money that we don't have to be 'throwing' about on a gamble just so she doesn't go back into a crate for hours on end. I don't know these people (owners) Remember I am the 4th string in all of this. 

I didn't have the heart to give her back knowing this is how they felt about her. The ad price doesn't cover my costs that I have paid for her. I am loosing money finding her a good home, this makes me the bad person?

To those who offered to take her/ Free of charge as I only could presume, I didn't feel the need to explain why now, I wanted money for her. 
I had true honest doubts you or anyone would be willing to pay for her now that this little pup in need, that everyone was pining for, actually costs something. I figured that the offers would go away. So I decided to place her myself.

If anyone is truly interested in Puppy, you can PM me or email Kimberly. You can even email me...I will check my 2nd email account off and on daily.

Like I stated before, when I logged off the forum, things were complicated and I wasn't sure where to begin, but trying my best. This forum was a lot to jump back into.


----------



## Lilysplash I (Jul 19, 2007)

My impressions remain that this forum is truly a Havanese FAMILY. Even healthy families misunderstand, jump to conclusions, & get their feelings hurt but in the end, forgive one another and get back to loving unconditionally because they know that the family is important to them. Frankly, I for one appreciate people's honesty and trust that when the facts change, their minds may change as well. I love the movie, Polyanna, but have never known one in real life!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Okay--Kristy.I understand. I do appreciate you explaining it.I honestly want what is best for you and that little puppy...honestly.....we all do(on this forum).

I'm sad to read of those people taking advantage of you,but I am happy that you kept her from a 20 hour crate/return to the former people.That is heartwrenching...and I know the right home will come for her. Please hang in there.:hug:


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Thank you, Julie, very well said. (post # 197)

Finally, Kristy, you have cleared up the "mystery". Why this didn't happen sooner is completely baffling to me. There is no big secret here. 

And for the record, my offers of interest didn't reference whether or not the puppy was "free." I was simply trying to get the most basic info, like where Kristy lives, so I could research a possible shipping option and the costs thereof. Then I would know if it were feasible for me and if I could actually make a "serious" offer to take this dog. 

I loathe ridiculous,childish, and time-wasting games. And am out of here for awhile.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

Well Amy,

If you don't have time to waste, then this pup isn't for you. As she needs lot of time. I hope the idea of a 'free' pup is what got you all worked up...just because you didn't get it. Well, neither did I.

As for the secret comment, I didn't tell you "guess what? HA HA I am not going to tell you!"

I don't have to explain anymore of myself and feel that if you can't understand a 1/8th of the story you recieved...then I am not obligated to fill you in.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Kristy~ Please forgive me for my post, #39. It truly was uncalled for. Honestly, I'm ashamed of myself for thinking the worst of the apparent situation. I hope you will forgive me. I have removed it.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Oh Amy, pls don't leave. I've not been around very long but I've grown to love looking at Biscuit's sweet face.

I agree..this has gotten a bit ridiculous. But, don't let ONE thread take away from everything else.

I've been on tons of forums over the yrs. Decorating, parenting, recipe, etc. There's always one of these blow ups where people end up leaving. It makes me not only sad, but I also find it hard to understand. I've been ripped into before. I've had neg. things said to me. But, to me...it's just the internet. GREAT people on forums like this, but still strangers. I can't..and won't let someone upset me to the degree of leaving a place I love to be. 
And I know many people feel this is a strong, family community. But, again...it's the net. And there's so much we don't know about each other. Heck, I could be a 56 yr old man, breeding Havaweenies  

Anyways, I wanna get back to looking at all the cuties and hearing about the fun stuff these pups are doing.

And stop..
:deadhorse:


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

*Is anyone having problems with the forum?*

I can't seem to edit any posts and I am constantly having to log in?

Trying to edit my post above...it says "is what got you worked up" it should be "isn't".


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Kristy - you have proven yourself even a much stronger person coming back and talking with all of us. I know you will find the pup a wonderful home - forum member or not.

I know many of the members didn't mean to cast a stone, but had good intentions for the pup. This is just a bad heated situation where many should have waited for info. I can also see how patience is not a virtue of all - *including me*. This year, my daughter switched schools I thought it was the best choice. After the 1st conference of 40 minutes long I had a different opinion. . . There were 4 teachers (2 special ed teachers, the main teacher and a student teacher). They REQUESTED my daughter be there so she was listening to _all_ of this . . . The first one started on how my daughter was too quiet and was "passive agressive" - when she didn't want to work - she would refuse to cooperate by talking quietly. Then - each teacher had to put their 2 cents and observations in the pot. Then, after the end of the 40 minutes . . . all I had to come out of it with was . . . "She's a sweet girl, but . . . . . . .." I DID appreciate their insight and I totally agreed with their observations and I verbalized that. But I was CRUSHED - she's my sweet girl with SO MANY MANY good qualities and they forgot to tell me those things. I cried!!! So, anyway :focus: . . . I can see why everyone wanted to put their 2 cents in or let the others know their opinions because they aligned. It is natural for people to do that - honest, I know it - I do it - I'm human, too!!!! But when Kristy read the previous entries it is hard not to have your feelings hurt. With my daughters situation - I approached the teacher later and said I refused to attend another conference with such negativity again. She felt terrible and confessed it was the worst conference in her entire career. I know she was sincere, but it is STILL hard for me to entirely trust her. I do my best though and we are working through it. Kristy has an amazing backbone and I think she can pull through this forum with us, but its going to take time. In my opinion shes one amazing lady.

And for everyone else - say your apologies - everyone messes up. I have messed us SO MANY more times than I have done well - ask my kids. But PLEASE forgive yourself - if we can't learn from what we experience then we are one sorry group!!!

I LOVE this forum still despite all the YUCK!!! You have supported others and me VERY much and I love you all for that!!

Karen


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

Hi Kristy, welcome back. I'm glad I guessed close to the truth- my mother used to tell me I had psychic abilities. I hope you find a good home for puppy and that the forum members who are upset and wanting to leave please reconsider. I agree that it's time for Happy Hour- it's 5 o'clock someplace. and Ryan-you're cracking me up again.


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Kristy,
I am glad you are back! I'm sure this was a hard thread to read. I am amazed at what you have been able to accomplish for this pup. Just a few years ago I had an old dog and three young kids. I don't think I would have even tried to help in a situation like you encountered with this puppy. Three years or so later, when the time was right, we had our sweet havanese gal. 
I wholeheartedly agree that even the best families have misunderstandings and disagreements sometimes. What makes those families great is their ability to overcome that. I sincerely hope all the hurt feelings can be mended and you can feel welcome here again. I hope you can find a wonderful, loving home for this puppy as well.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Ryan, you are a pisser. Thank you for your sense of humor.

Kimberly - I think everyone appreciates everything you do for the forum. Maybe some people just don't like to be left out of the "secrets". Maybe in certain situations, the secrets should stay secret until we can give more info. I know we are all supposed to be grown-ups, but we are also just human.

Kristy - glad to have you back, along with your explanation. Maybe you feel you didn't owe us one, but you approached the forum for help, and we tried to give it to you. I think when you left the way you did, people got afraid for Puppy. Then seeing that ad with unspayed highlighted, well, you have to see it from our side, too. We have seen lots of cruel things happen to dogs, and without all the info, it was easy to jump to wrong conclusions. Sorry if this hurt your feelings. I am sure you will do what's best for Puppy and giv e you lots of credit for trying with her considering your heavy load right now. Also, in my post, I didn't mean you should never get a Hav. There will be a right time for you. A Hav from a reputible breeder who is nurtured and loved will be the best pet you will ever have. You took on a big responsibility considering how Puppy was kept. I hope you will continue to be a forum member. It is a great group of people who do wonderful things for each other. I'm sure if you stay long enough, you will see that. :hug:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Michele, there was no secret to share. That's what I kept trying to say. I just tried to reassure everyone that Kristy was doing what she could to ensure the puppy's safe homing. If I hadn't said anything, those original comments would have continued to snowball. It was getting very hostile and false assumptions were building. The more negative comments that were posted, the more they encouraged.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

OK I guess I misread something. I've said enough, just hope Puppy is OK. Over and out.

PS - does this mean I get locked out of puppycam?


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

*A change of pace...*

In about 10 minutes, look for a new Thread ("A Funny Molly Story")...

Time to chill...


----------



## Mickey (May 1, 2007)

*Where is all of the concern and help now?*

Funny how the subject came up of "why do people hide". Not everyone, including me is hiding......we just don't have anything to contribute, especially when one see's the judgements that are made. Here I am, my first post...because I finally have something worthwhile to say. Where are all of you that wanted to adopt the puppy when you thought is was free and didn't realize the issues that it had. Also....where are the donations to all collect and buy the puppy. You all made this puppy your business and you have left Kristy holding the bag. I have yet to discuss the puppy with Kristy, but I am thinking that it probably would do best in Rescue. They have the ability to nuture the pup and find it a fitting home. In my opinion, everyone should put their money where their mouth is and send part of their donation to Kristy and the rest to Rescue. This way Kristy and recover part of her investment and Havanese Rescue can use their portion of the funds to help this pup and others. Not only am I not hiding, I am going to put my money where my mouth is.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Kristy, I am glad you've come and replied and I do hope you decide to give us another chance. The members here are very much compassionate and caring and ready to lend a hand when needed. Truly.

I hope things work out for you and puppy and I applaud everything you've done to help her find the right home. I think it was very generous of you to buy her from those people so she wouldn't end up back there. You've rescued her and now she will get another chance. Thank you for that! 

"Mickey", please don't be so quick to judge. If you've been reading many of this forum's posts, then you already know that everyone has a big heart here and we care very much about our beloved breed. One thread that turned negative and hurtful is not typical of the Havanese Forum. Perhaps if you decide to post more often as well as read, you can understand the communication and caring exchange that we have here. 

Btw, you have a good suggestion and I'm sure others have thought and done the same... putting money where their mouth is.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I think you're jumping the gun here and making assumptions about the intentions of those who expressed interest in the welfare of puppy. There is a lot going on behind the scenes in the best interest of everyone involved.

Ultimately, whatever we all individually or as a group have offered, the decision is in Kristy's hands and we have stepped back to give her the space to make her choices. It is easy to assume based upon little bits and pieces of information, but you know what they say about assuming . . .


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Welcome Micky. Yes please be patient, a lot is going on right now to ensure puppy finds the right home. I myself wish I had the time puppy is going to need, I do not have it but I will put my money where my mouth is if it comes down to being needed and I am 100% posative others will to.


----------



## Mickey (May 1, 2007)

*Puppy*

Why not show our trust in Kristy...the person that out of the goodness of her heart saved this pup and is doing a wonderful job with the pup. I believe the puppy most likely belongs to rescue as they know the havanese breed and will find her, her perfect forever home. There must be a way of reimbursing Kristy for her purchase of saving the pup, while her donation can be the cost of shots and such, and the rest can go to Havanese Rescue to not only help the pup, but also others. That would really show the good intentions of the people on this forum.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I am very moved here! Kristy wants the very best for Puppy and she has a couple of our best members helping her. I am pretty convinced it will work it out. And Forum--Kristy posted her intentions and reasons. I do not think you can ask anything more--OK maybe one more thing: Kristy, please let us know where Puppy goes (in general terms) and let the new owner know (good and bad) about this forum. Brutus, Roxie and I are behind you on this decision and wish you well.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Mickey said:


> Funny how the subject came up of "why do people hide". Not everyone, including me is hiding......we just don't have anything to contribute, especially when one see's the judgements that are made. Here I am, my first post...because I finally have something worthwhile to say. Where are all of you that wanted to adopt the puppy when you thought is was free and didn't realize the issues that it had. Also....where are the donations to all collect and buy the puppy. You all made this puppy your business and you have left Kristy holding the bag. I have yet to discuss the puppy with Kristy, but I am thinking that it probably would do best in Rescue. They have the ability to nuture the pup and find it a fitting home. In my opinion, everyone should put their money where their mouth is and send part of their donation to Kristy and the rest to Rescue. This way Kristy and recover part of her investment and Havanese Rescue can use their portion of the funds to help this pup and others. Not only am I not hiding, I am going to put my money where my mouth is.


Mickey,
Evidently you are new and should look around the forum more.Go ahead----look up the forum quilt. I organized that and stitched it all together. Together as a forum lots of people donated time to make a quilt block,and lots of members donated money to go towards the making of the quilt.This IS being donated to havanese rescue.It is expected to raise alot of money for rescue,that I'm not going to discuss with you.....but I'm willing to bet,it'll bring more then you donate.Maybe you should start by having a generous/kind heart---as it's not apparent here in this post. Did you see the calendar? As a forum that was also done and the money donated to rescue. What did you do?

By the way---Kristy made this pup our business. She posted asking questions and telling about it. Many of us tried to help...what did you do?


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I owe Kristy an apology. Kristy, I am sorry if any of my words offended you. I took what was written here on the forum and what was written in the two ads that you placed and jumped to an incorrect conclusion. Like you, I am a good person. I had only the best interests of "puppy" at heart. 

Mickey, I will step up to the plate as I have in the past and will in the future. If there is a fund being collected to help someone pay for puppy or simply to reimburse Kristy for her expenses related to puppy just let me know where to send the money.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Mickey, I usually keep a very open mind when people post such things, but your comments really p****d me off. The forum made this puppy our business, because Kristy came here asking for our help. People offered to take the puppy, because that is how it was presented to the forum. We told Kristy from day one to contact Hav Rescue for advice. Apparently she didn't take the advice.

I am sure that even if Kristy would have told us the situation as it unfolded, anyone would have been willing to pay her just to get this pup in the right environment. 

I think you need more information about the amazing people on this forum and some of the wonderful contributions they have made to this breed and their owners. Try reading some of the threads before you make assumptions about us.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2008)

irnfit said:


> We told Kristy from day one to contact Hav Rescue for advice. Apparently she didn't take the advice.
> 
> I am sure that even if Kristy would have told us the situation as it unfolded, anyone would have been willing to pay her just to get this pup in the right environment.


Ok...this is what gets me pi**ed off. You are presuming again that I hadn't searched and looked into a Hav based rescue. What is it with you guys? Seriously?

The owners would not give her away to rescue! Rescues don't go around buying dogs from people. I am trying to do right by this dog _everyone_ is so concerned about...yet still getting 'mouthed' for it.

It, being honest, *did not make it anyones business *just by me asking questions if I should give this little girl a 'trial run' in our home with everything else we have going on. For members saying that I made it their business by bringing them into this asking for help. The only thing I asked is if they thought it would be feasible for me to handle a pup, aging/dying dog, 2 young kids...etc. I can only think of 3 people that maybe warned me that it may be too much all at once...everyone else jumped on the '*free'* dog bandwagon.

Most of you being yet ever so stubborn, probably never had a dog with issues like hers, this isn't any choice for me and never was.

I didn't know that this dog had the issues it had when I first saw it, neither did any of you, and yet here people are thinking that I did or didn't follow through with things when still some of you can't get it through your head that I have thought of everything before deciding on posting ads or giving her back to her owners.

This is getting old and irratating. To those who think that this is your "business", it isn't and I never made it your business and *STOP* presuming things. GEEZ


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

momof2 said:


> Ok...this is what gets me pi**ed off. You are presuming again that I hadn't searched and looked into a Hav based rescue. What is it with you guys? Seriously?


Gosh Kristy, we didn't presume anything. It's what you told us on 3/21 post #163. You told us multiple times that you could not contact rescue because it wasn't your place to do so nor your decision. But now you say you DID look into rescue? Gosh, I'm confused.

But I do see the puppy went up for sale by you on 3/19. Two days *before* you told us you were keeping puppy until the owners either found a new owner or decided on rescue.

Maybe there is a good explanation? No, you don't "owe" us an explanation but it would certainly help us to put this whole ugly matter to rest and restore good feelings. You surely must understand the concern. The more you answer with these confusing/conflicting posts the more speculation you cause. We all are after all human. And unlike what you think everyone here has a good heart with only the best of intentions. To accuse the wonderful kind-hearted forum members of wanting to take puppy only because they thought she was free is offensive. There was true unselfish concern here to rehabilitate puppy.

I see most people here are bending over backwards to give you the benefit of the doubt. Maybe you should do the same.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Not everyone can handle a dog with needs even without the other things going on. I know I'm not willing, at least right now. It is important for people to know their limits. 

Unfortunately for Puppy, she may never find someone who can, and that is nobody's fault (at least not those involved in the current situation). No forum member is expected to give her a forever home and so far it looks unlikely that any can or want to do that. (There may be one, but that is still up in the air.)

As far as I know, I've checked with anyone who wanted to take her. If I've missed you, please feel free to contact Kristy - or you can contact me, but I'll be away most of the day.


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

JanB said:


> To accuse the wonderful kind-hearted forum members of wanting to take puppy only because they thought she was free is offensive. There was true unselfish concern here to rehabilitate puppy.
> 
> I see most people here are bending over backwards to give you the benefit of the doubt. Maybe you should do the same.


Well said Jan....

I've been reading the whole thread in one go.... and sorry Kristy, you really could have chosen your wording less on the defense.... You seem offended by as you call them "accusations", and fight it with sword and armour, but noone is fighting you...on the contrary, everyone is trying to help in their own way as you asked for help......and I am sorry, but I'm shocked to see people apologising for caring about you and your situation, just because they see your over-reaction....

Guess I am not completely shocked as this is a place with wonderful people with their heart in the right place, just like yours is, wanting to do what's best for this puppy, it's amazing what you are trying to accomplish and it's praiseworthy how you are objective enough to see this puppy wouldn't be right for you....and now are doing everything in your power to find a good solution... kudos to you...

However, there's no reason to be so verbally tense....

I wish that it will work out for you and you puppy in the best possible way it can!

Suzanne


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

This is just a suggestion, if there is no one in the works right now who can take this puppy. Can you Kristy, with some help maybe from Diane or Kimberly or someone who is familiar with rescue situations, post a current description of this puppy and what she is like and what she is likely to need, as well as the costs involved in getting her? Then maybe anyone who might be interested on the forum can contact you. 
I'll understand if you might just rather be called or emailed for this, but maybe there is someone who hasn't stepped forward yet who would be able to help her. 
This puppy tugs at my heartstrings, but there is a financial commitment as well as a commitment to deal with this puppy's needs to consider. What would someone be getting into who would consider taking this puppy?
If you would consider getting the word out for her in this way, it would probably be worth starting a new thread.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

> Unfortunately for Puppy, she may never find someone who can,


Does this mean she'll be euthanized if someone doesn't buy her?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Update (tentative): There _may_ be a home available. There are several details that need to be worked out first.
I'm just swamped today and tomorrow (and arriving puppies will put everything to a halt too), so I'm trying to do what I can.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Crossing Fingers for puppy.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Kristy - how are you doing dealing with your other dog? Everyone seems to have forgotten that you have an old dog that needs to be put down soon and you have been struggling with that decision. This is a very hard time for you in that respect alone without the pressure of having to find puppy a home as well.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2008)

*Puppy found a home*

Puppy found a home today. They named her Maggie...bittersweet as our dog that passed away too young last year was named Maggie as well.

I know where some are coming from, but my frustrations with this forum about this whole issue and my 'tone' towards some, I won't apologize for. I have nothing to apologize for.

No one was 'bending over backwords' when they saw my ads...they were accusing and down right nasty. So I have every right to defend myself verbally just as most of you have.

Thanks to those who trusted I had good intentions.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Well thats great news then! Is the proud new owner a forum member???:ear:
Well, i guess if it is, we will know very soon...

Ryan


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2008)

ivyagogo said:


> Kristy - how are you doing dealing with your other dog? Everyone seems to have forgotten that you have an old dog that needs to be put down soon and you have been struggling with that decision. This is a very hard time for you in that respect alone without the pressure of having to find puppy a home as well.


It has been rough, but now that puppy has found a forever home...I am hoping to get back into the swing of things and spend some more one on one time with her. Thank you for being so kind and asking.

This whole thing has been very stressful and I am relieved that Puppy (Maggie) found her forever home.

I am hoping that my 'old life' will be back into schedule soon.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

momof2 said:


> Puppy found a home today.


:whoo: That's wonderful news! I'm so glad things worked out in the end and I hope the new family makes a perfect match for Maggie. I wish her all the best and hope she learns to love and trust humans and becomes the much loved companion and friend she was born to be!

Kristy, I hope your life calms down and you have some smooth running for awhile. I'm sure it's all been very rough on you. :hug:


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Kristy, I'm glad things have worked out for Maggie and I thank you for what you were able to do for her. I didn't get involved in all of this, but I have read your posts in other threads and felt you were a person of compasion with a strong love of your four legged friends! 
I pray that you do get your "old life" back and you have some happy days ahead with your beloved pet.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Kristy, I just read your e-mail and her home does sound like a nice match for her. I was hoping that there was a chance she could stay with a forum member, but I know that wasn't necessarily going to happen.

By the way (this is for everyone following Maggie's story), we had been working on some back-up plans and even though we never got all the kinks worked out, I have to thank Julie and Geri for both being willing to give this girl a forever home if things didn't work out. I had been talking privately with both of them and really appreciate where their hearts are. There is a strong chance this little Maggie may never come out of her shell completely, but both of them were willing to care for her and spend the years she would need, and still love her for who she is - not what they hoped she would be. I think that is such a testament to who they are.

Thank you to Kristy, Diane, Julie and Geri!!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Kristy, I'm so glad things have worked out for Puppy/Maggie. This is a very good thing you've done. I hope things are going well with Miranda and hope you feel you can share with the forum as you continue on your journey with her and receive our support.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I am so very glad to hear that Maggie has a name and a forever home. Though she may never be a typical Havanese I hope she can continue to make progress towards whatever her potential may be.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Kristy - congratulations on finding a wonderful new home for Maggie. That is wonderful news. Kudos to you for holding on to this poor sweet girl. You went above and beyond. Hopefully your older dog will go gently into the good night when ready and without pain.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm so happy for "Puppy" that she has found a loving forever home!:hug: That is great news Kristy. I'm very,very happy this has all worked out.

Thank you Kimberly for the nice comments and the behind the scene work it entailed.Thank you Kristy for the consideration and the extra time you put in to this pup.It only mattered to me that she found a great home,not just necessarily mine.:hug:

Geri-I know you would of given this pup a lovely home as well,and I also know you have a big,generous heart. We need more people like you in the world! :kiss::hug:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Thank you to Kristy, Diane, Julie and Geri!!


Ditto and also to you Kimberly for doing all you could to help Maggie as well.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Great work everyone!! I hope the best for Maggie. And Kristy I am glad this is all resolved and you can get back to your dog and your family. HUGS.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Hugs to all of you who helped puppy/Maggie find her forever home. :hug: And Kristy a very special thank you for all you did for her. You are a great person w/a big heart!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I thought I'd check in one last time before heading for bed and I'm very glad to see some good news. Thank you all, ladies! You've done a marvelous job of sorting through things and finding a good home for Maggie. 

I never doubted there were some pretty amazing members here who would do whatever they could to help out. ((hugs)) All in all, we are a very strong community and I think that this challenging issue, though a hard one for many of us, is what it is and more good will come from it than not. That is my hope.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

The best news I could have seen all night! I think Maggie is an adorable name and I hope this is the start to her forever home!

Amanda


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Thank you again Kristy for finding Maggie a home!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Great news! I hope Maggie is very happy.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I am glad that she has a home. Kristy you were her angel.....thanks for letting us know. I hope things are going well for you now....hope Miranda is doing well as well!!!!! Hugs to you!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2008)

*Just one more thing ;-)*

Even though Maggie found her forever home through my ads...I still want to personally thank Kimberly and Diane for their offer to help in any way they could. I am sure your time is very valuable and didn't have to do what you have done trying to find her a home. To Julie and Geri that were possibilities, I want to thank you for offering this girl a chance if I couldn't find one closer to me locally.

I think I found a perfect home for her, they have another Hav, they played together at my home, the parents have been involved in rescue work...I don't want to give out to much personal information about them...it is not my place to do that, nor is this the place....but I am very happy I placed my ads and had a wonderful couple inquire about her and finally take her home.

It doesn't mean that I am not Thankful for those who tried to help out behind the scenes...I truly am...I am just thankful that I found a lovely home for her within short driving distance and I didn't have to try to ship this little girl.

In the end, after all of this, I am sad that this is gone...kind of miss my 'shadow', but happy that she found someone who will take care of her as wonderfully as I hoped I could have.

Thanks to all who have tried to help. Feels good knowing those of you are out there. 

Kristy


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Kristy I am glad that things have worked out for everyone. I hope you will be able to see how she is doing from time to time. I hope you continue to stay on the forum. Have a great day!!!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Kristy, it sounds like Maggie couldn't have found a more perfect home!!! 
One day, when the time is right, you will have your own happy well socialized Hav shadow to follow you around. Until then please give Miranda an kiss on that cute nose and a belly rub from me. 

Kristy, I really hope you stick around here, I have loved having you on this forum-- this all was a tragic comedy of mis-communication. You are an amazing woman to have done what you did for Maggie with all you had going on. Your family and pets are very lucky to have you. And I hope you will come to call us your friends again. 

Peace and Hugs and wet fuzzy kisses.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Kristy, what great news to wake up to! :clap2: to you for finding Maggie a forever home! Thank you :hug:


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

What a nice ending!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Kirsity,

I am so glad that Maggie found a wonderful home that will give her the kind of care and attention she needs. I am also really happy that you will now be able to get back to your normal life.  I know that the right puppy will be there for you when the time is right.

I hope you stick around.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

The home that found Maggie does sound ideal for her, so I'm glad it worked out through your ads. I have no doubt that Julie or Geri would have been great for her, but the fact that she gets to stay close and not travel is nice for the immediate progress she's already made.


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Kristy,

Thank you so much for taking care of Puppy now Maggie and finding a wonderful home for her. Hers was such a heart-tugging story! As I read through some of this thread, I am so sorry there was so much "jumping to conclusions." It reminds us of what a strange medium electronic communication is. 

I'll be thinking about you and Miranda and hoping all is peaceful with you and her. Enjoy your young family! There are many years ahead.

Suzy


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow - the best ending possible for this little girl. I'm so happy for her - it sounds like she has a great chance for a good life. Rescue experience and another hav - that's perfect!!! Your heart should be at peace now - knowing you did right by her. Thanks for letting all of us know what a wonderful home you picked. 

I hope Miranda is feeling well and that she can give you some enjoyment this last chapter. You deserve a bit of a break!! I know she has been special to you. Please stick around - we need people like you.

Karen


----------



## Lilysplash I (Jul 19, 2007)

I never doubted there were some pretty amazing members here who would do whatever they could to help out. ((hugs)) All in all, we are a very strong community and I think that this challenging issue, though a hard one for many of us, is what it is and more good will come from it than not. That is my hope.[/QUOTE]

I TOTALLY AGREE!!!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

And to think that 1,321,851,888 people in China don't even know about this thread. All's well that ends so well and our lives go on as before. What an amazing group we have!
Carole
xxoox


----------

